# Looking to adopt in Louisiana



## rjgrissmer (Oct 11, 2015)

We are looking to adopt a pet pigeon. We would keep her/him indoors. We are seeking a tame solitary pigeon, or a tame couple. Please contact me if available, and thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What city are you in or near? I know a few rescue folks in Louisiana that may have a needy pigeon or two that are looking for a good home.

Terry


----------



## The Blue Barred Loft (Oct 1, 2015)

I do not know of any rescuers or adoption centers down there but with some research I found no pigeons or doves for adoption in Louisiana. Maybe try finding someone who breeds them in your state. If they cull the birds that they don't see fit to breed or that have physical problems they may be willing to give you one instead of culling it. It may not be tamed but you could always do that yourself and you would be saving the birds life.


----------



## rjgrissmer (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. @TAWhatley, we are in New Orleans, and do not mind traveling to pick up a pigeon. I will definitely look into our options, and thank you again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have asked my rescue friend in Louisiana to see if there are any adoptable pigeons in the area.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have sent you a PM with the contact info for my rescue friend in Louisiana. I'm pretty sure she can help you out.

Terry


----------

